# Uefa Champions league - first semis 20-21 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 19, 2010)

20 Apr 17:45 Inter Milan v Barcelona  3.10 3.20 2.37 
21 Apr 17:45 Bayern Munich v Lyon  1.72 3.60 5.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 19, 2010)

Surely Inter vs Barcelona will produce the favorite to win the final. Barca is in great form, but Inter is the kind of team where they can fail. Mourinho knows how to win those kind of matches. Its very even, it could go either way. Thats why will choose the draw here, its reasonable as both teams will be wary not to conceide goals.
Prediction: X


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2010)

What the hell was that Barca


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Bayern will win, we saw what happened to Barca after travelling with bus. Lyon will be tired too. Uefa should have made a decision to cancel the matches until a travel with plane is possible.


----------

